

OS X Yosemite – The Blurry Boundaries of Design - marknadal
http://blogs.atlassian.com/2014/06/yosemite-thoughts-blurriness-design-ecosystems/

======
grahamjperrin
Comments at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7880309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7880309)

